# Look ma- No hands!



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

wow...that was beautiful. I can't imagine the amount of work that must take. Just amazing!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

:shock:  That was great! And that was such a beautiful horse! The the girl was great too, I would love to be able to do that.


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

wow that horse was so beautiful i want that horse lol only joking i think i have enough horses atm *cough* 11


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

awwww thats well good !!!!


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

*Wicked*

Woa I wish I was that talented lol, n that horse is soo boodiful. n U lucky sod avin so man horses (the person with grey pony pic) fancy donatin sum lol?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

OMG :shock: That was absolutely amazing! What a horse! Not forgetting the rider too of course. :lol: Stunning! :shock: I'm speechless!

(makes a change) :lol: :lol:


----------



## WillowLover123 (Jan 19, 2008)

*wow*

wow!! that was amazing!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah it is attached to her waist I've seen similar in a circus once. But that would be possibly harder that doing it normaly


----------

